# Martin C4 Pictures Here!!!



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Let's Go Ryan, Where are they???


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I see you lurking Ryan...go ahead... :teeth:


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

Do you want a little fanfare :horn: :clap2: :whoo: :rock-on: :hail:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

C'mon !!! the suspense is killing me. I saw the snippets in the Slayer thread but please !!! I want to see the new Cougar.


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Cougar 4?*

me 2


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

we are still waiting Ryan.....


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

I’ll look around and see if I can find any photos to post. :wink:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Stick Flinger said:


> I’ll look around and see if I can find any photos to post. :wink:


 Did you get lost :shade:


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Ryan,

You've been looking for 5 days....


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Here is another. 

Just give me a little more time to find that full photo. I know I put it around here somewhere.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like the same old cougar III to me.
Max


----------



## arrowhead300 (Dec 7, 2002)

Stick Flinger said:


> Here is another.
> 
> Just give me a little more time to find that full photo. I know I put it around here somewhere.


yer killin' me


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Give some more puzzle :lock1:


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

Very nice Jari. This should connect a couple more for you. 

Cougar Magnum, all of us here loved the look of the Cougar III. You will notice some similarities but once you see the whole thing you will realize that it is a whole new bow. One of the physical changes is that the grip is now at the standard 17 degree angle. 

The next photo I post will be the big one. I’ll try to get it on today.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

More, we need more!!!


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

*Introducing the 2006 C4 Cougar*

.


----------



## Stick Flinger (May 21, 2002)

.


----------



## Doc Holliday (May 21, 2002)

Niiiiiice. :thumbs_up 

Specs???? :tongue:


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Great, now I'll probably have to buy a C4 and a Slayer! Stop already! Ok, what else is new?


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

OMG OMG I WANT ONE!!! Specs? Retail rice? DETAILS DETAILS!!!  :wink: :nixon:


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

Stick Flinger, Do you know when the Martin Site will be updated with the 06 line up ???


----------

